# Kubota F2400 Radiator



## HayFarm22 (8 mo ago)

I have a diesel Kubota F2400 that needs a new radiator. I don't want to pay over $1000 for a new one - which is what a Kubota replacement radiator (76630-58210) costs. Has anyone ever used a less expensive replacement and been successful? I've seen many newer Kubota radiators online for other models for much less.
Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

HayFarm22 said:


> I have a diesel Kubota F2400 that needs a new radiator. I don't want to pay over $1000 for a new one - which is what a Kubota replacement radiator (76630-58210) costs. Has anyone ever used a less expensive replacement and been successful? I've seen many newer Kubota radiators online for other models for much less.
> Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. I take it that the rad you have is not repairable?


----------



## HayFarm22 (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I take it that the rad you have is not repairable?


I'm thinking that it probably isn't. I took it out and used a JB Weld epoxy on it last year, but the spot that is problematic is right on the edge where the cover closes. So, any additional thickness there is just going to rub and create future problems. Maybe I should take the radiator out and take it to a professional to be repaired like my son recommended. The JB weld lasted all summer but has now come off completely.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

HayFarm22 said:


> I'm thinking that it probably isn't. I took it out and used a JB Weld epoxy on it last year, but the spot that is problematic is right on the edge where the cover closes. So, any additional thickness there is just going to rub and create future problems. Maybe I should take the radiator out and take it to a professional to be repaired like my son recommended. The JB weld lasted all summer but has now come off completely.


Well, getting it repaired may be an option. I had a similar leak in my rad and after a couple of botched soldering jobs, I took it to a rad shop and got it fixed and tested for like....$60.00!! And they even painted it up like new!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I would try the repair angle and see if they can repair it......As far as non-OEM replacement, my thoughts are as long as it bolts up and holds the same amount of coolant I don't seem any reason why an non-OEM would not work.....I use non-OEM parts on my tractors all the time with no problem......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems that the hood may need a bit of adjusting as well, to prevent future rubbing.


----------



## HayFarm22 (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> I would try the repair angle and see if they can repair it......As far as non-OEM replacement, my thoughts are as long as it bolts up and holds the same amount of coolant I don't seem any reason why an non-OEM would not work.....I use non-OEM parts on my tractors all the time with no problem......


Thanks for your advice. It appears it isn't that easy to find someone to repair a radiator these days. I found a place that sent me to a place that will assess it and ship it out to another place to be fixed. I'm going to give that a shot. If it doesn't work out, I'll look to buy a non-OEM replacement. My grass is starting to get long...


----------



## HayFarm22 (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> It seems that the hood may need a bit of adjusting as well, to prevent future rubbing.


Yeah. Good idea. A bit of a problem because it is right where the hinge is. I'll try a crowbar to give me a little clearance. If that doesn't work, I'll have my son fabricate me something. He is becoming a pretty good welder. I should get the credit because he has learned a lot by bailing me out of stupid things that I do.


----------



## Hartley A (Aug 26, 2020)

HayFarm22 said:


> Thanks for your advice. It appears it isn't that easy to find someone to repair a radiator these days. I found a place that sent me to a place that will assess it and ship it out to another place to be fixed. I'm going to give that a shot. If it doesn't work out, I'll look to buy a non-OEM replacement. My grass is starting to get long...


Radiator fan disintegrated on my old Montana tractor. Chewed up radiator. Replacement was $1300 plus shipping and waiting. $1300!!!! Holy cow. Two radiator shops here in my flyover town. Got it fixed for like $100. Several holes. Pressure tested. Painted. Well worth shipping it off, if that had been required. Glad it wasn’t. But I know where to ship it to, if you need.


----------



## HayFarm22 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for all of the advice. After contacting several radiator shops that were no longer radiator shops, I was referred to 1-800-radiator. They sent me to a place about 20 miles away that took my radiator today and shipped it to a place in North Jersey. (I live in South Jersey.) I'll post the results when I get it back...


----------



## HayFarm22 (8 mo ago)

Got my radiator back. Cost $303.90 to repair one small hole on the bottom/side of the radiator. I thought that was a little steep (well, more than a little steep), but not as bad as $1000. Cut all my grass (about 2 hours) and had no leaks. Hopefully, it lasts...


----------

